# Holiday :)



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm out of the office now until September, taking some well deserved time off with my kids before they go back to school.

Jayne & Syd are still in the office though, so will be more than wiling help with anything in my absence. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a great time mate.:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------

